# Fotowettbewerbe



## orange (17. März 2003)

Gibt es möglichkeiten mal Fotos irgendwo groß rauszubringen? Über nen Wettbewerb oder ne Ausstellung? Ich denk jetzt nicht an sowas wie mal nen Bildchen zu einer Zeitungsverlosung zu schicken. Doch Ausstellungen wo man auch als privater mal was zeigen könnt. 

think orange


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. März 2003)

http://www.fotocommunity.de

Keine Wettbewerbe, aber nette Leute und viele gute Fotos, die auch kommentiert und bewertet werden können. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

... gibt es da auch fotos von deiner wenigkeit?

cu orange_dot


----------



## Vitalis (18. März 2003)

In der Zeitschrift ColorFoto gibt es jedesmal nen Wettbewerb "FotoCreativ". Wenn Du Dein Murmelfoto analog geschossen hast, es sauber vergrößert auf z.B. A4 bringst, ein wenig dazuschreibst wie es entstanden ist und es dort einschickst, wird es sicher abgedruckt 

*edit* äh.. verwechselt..

das Ganze geht an Core


----------



## orange (18. März 2003)

Hi,

Vitalis hast du das schonmal gemacht? Und muss es unbedignt in Papierform bei denen eingehen? Oder kann man das nicht einfach auf ne Cd packen und abschicken?

cu orange


----------



## Vitalis (18. März 2003)

Nee das geht nicht, es ist sehr wichtig, daß es sauber auf Papier ausbelichtet ist! Und das ist schon das Problem.. denn 13x18-Abzüge genügen denen in den seltensten Fällen, die Fotos sollten schon größer sein und technisch eine sehr gute Qualität haben (scharf sollten sie sein..), deswegen stößt meine Digicam da an Ihre Grenzen   Dias gehen auch.


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

Wir können ja mal eine Liste machen mit Internetseiten, wo private Leute ihre Fotos onlinestellen können. Ich denke das es sowas noch nicht gibt und aber eigentlich ne sehr nette geschichte ist.

Ich werd mal anfangen.

www.fotocommunity.de  
www.deviantart.com 
www2.photosig.com 

... ihr könnt ja die liste vervollständigen.

cu orange_dot


----------



## Vitalis (19. März 2003)

Es gibt aber das hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html
Man sollte das noch erweitern und dann als "wichtig" markieren, damit es immer oben bleibt.


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

... oki sorry hab das irgendwie nicht gesehen, obwohl man es nicht übersehen kann. Ich werd mal versuchen ein paar links dazu zu finden. 

cu orange_dot


----------



## Vitalis (19. März 2003)

das war ja vorhin noch ganz hinten irgendwo im forum.. 
erst jetzt nach deinem post ist es oben festgeklebt worden


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

... dann darf ich es ja übersehen haben . Ich hab schon drei neue url, aber ich will erstmal alle testen und noch ne richtig gute liste machn, so mit vorteilen und nachteilen und specials usw....

cu orange


----------

